# Knives



## illini40 (Jun 28, 2018)

What types / styles of knives are most useful to have available for bbq'ing?

I feel like my standard kitchen set is not the best for trimming fat, slicing, etc. Having said that, I do likely need to sharpen them and also not sure if I'm using the right knives for the right tasks. 

Any insight?


----------



## motocrash (Jun 28, 2018)

I use these.
Top to bottom:
5" bait store utility/fillet
9" carver
6.5" chef
6" cleaver
The bait knife is the most used. Fat trimming/scoring to final slicing.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 28, 2018)

These are mine. Nobody uses them but me. That’s the rule! Lol b


----------



## old sarge (Jun 29, 2018)

For the money, a set of Old Hickory are hard to beat( my opinion). Comfortable hard wood handles and easy to keep sharp. Also, made in America.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2018)

Just a suggestion, sharpen your current knives first. Every time I did get frustrated at my knives, a good sharpening gets me out of it.

I think Old Sarge has the right of it. Starting out I would buy one good grade knife at a time. Best place to look is the restaurant depot/supply. They will have good knives inexpensive. Great starting place.

BTW another thing, keep your meat/smoking knives away from all the other kitchen knives. Put 'em up and save that sharp edge, or you'll go to use one and it will be dull and chipped and look like someone took a hammer to it....LOL

One good knife and one good steel is the best place to start. Make sure and hold the handle in your hand to guaranty a sure grip.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 29, 2018)

bdskelly that's a awesome set of knifes you have,I have 1 of the large slicers thin blade that you can shave with.a filet knife is a must for trimming,thin and sharp has been my goal when working with meat,heavy blades are better for breaking down very large parts


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 29, 2018)

mike243 said:


> bdskelly that's a awesome set of knifes you have,I have 1 of the large slicers thin blade that you can shave with.a filet knife is a must for trimming,thin and sharp has been my goal when working with meat,heavy blades are better for breaking down very large parts


Thanks Mike. Since that photo was taken I’ve added the 16” carving knife as well. 
Like Foam made note, buying one or two at a time is a good way to go. But I bought this set on sale for about $100 at the online super store. I give them a quick sharpening on the steel every time before and after use.  They are put away in the roll and are known as “Dads Knives” to be used only when I’m cooking.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2018)

Not a bad place to start your wish list.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/2871/cimeter-knives.html


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 29, 2018)

I have a drawer full of old odds 'n end knives we've picked up or inherited over the years. Sharpening helps, but it is basically just a drawer of utility knives.

When it comes to working with meat, I have a Spanish forged 16-piece J.A. Henckels International Classic set; wood block, knives, scissors, and a steel. They hold their edge beautifully, only needing sharpening about every two years. I do use the straightening steel each time I pick one up.

I bought them for my wife year's ago when they were on sale. Retail was $300. I paid $129 I believe at BB&B. Loved them from the start, and soon after saw someone selling them mismarked on ebay for $99. Bought two more sets and gave them to my kids for gifts. They swear by them. After my order, the price was changed on e-bay to $199.

Just checked them on Amazon: $329.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 29, 2018)

I have a good kitchen set of knives. But I found myself always going and getting my fish fillet knives when doing about any meat work. So much so, I was gifted at Christmas by the Mrs. one of these:
Amazon: Dexter-Russell (S131F-6PCP) - 6" Boning Knife - Sani-Safe Series





Cheap, takes a razor sharp edge great, comfortable in the hand, and cleans easily
I'm with Moto on this one type of knife being the most used for that purpose.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2018)

We have a whole kitchen full of knives from $10 each to $200 each.
Actually we have several $200 knives.
My favorite chef knife is from Sam's I use it all the time.
They sell them in a 2 pack back in the restaurant supply section.
I keep it sharp with a diamond steel before each use.
Judy likes her $200 knife, go figure!
Al


----------



## illini40 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for all of the insight everyone! Some nice looking knives.

So for trimming and prepping, a filet/boning knife is best?

What type would be a good second knife to have for more slicing and finished meat work?


----------



## old sarge (Jun 29, 2018)

Amazon has the old hickory set I was talking about. Old Hockory 705. I cant paste a link from my phone. But this set is $50.00 and should handle anything you throw at it. I have it and it is nice.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 29, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have a good kitchen set of knives. But I found myself always going and getting my fish fillet knives when doing about any meat work. So much so, I was gifted at Christmas by the Mrs. one of these:
> Amazon: Dexter-Russell (S131F-6PCP) - 6" Boning Knife - Sani-Safe Series
> View attachment 368861
> 
> ...


Actually own one. An excellent blade at twice the price. B


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 29, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for all of the insight everyone! Some nice looking knives.
> 
> So for trimming and prepping, a filet/boning knife is best?
> 
> What type would be a good second knife to have for more slicing and finished meat work?


Exactly...  for trimming a boning knife will do the job well.
 If you look at my post on the far left you will see a large knife with what is called a breaker blade. Originally designed for separation of large cuts it also works well for slicing. However you might consider an 18” slicing knife with a flat blade . Dexter makes one that is a great value. B


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 30, 2018)

Choose a knife based on blade shape and balance. 

As for sharpness, my whole world changed when I was given a Worksharp Ken Onion Edition sharpener. I've been sharpening knives since my dad gave me my first pocket knife around 1960, and I've used many different sharpeners, starting with a basic sharpening whetstone and moving up to more exotic sharpeners. The Worksharp is in a completely different league from everything else.


----------



## illini40 (Jun 30, 2018)

Great info. I'm doing some looking.

Can you help me understand the difference of a slicing knife and a cimeter knife? Are either good options for slicing anything?

Also - how does everyone store their knives? I would like to keep these out of the kitchen knife block. I keep my smoking/grilling gear in a plastic tote in the pantry. Would prefer to not reach in and find the wrong end of a blade...


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Great info. I'm doing some looking.
> 
> Can you help me understand the difference of a slicing knife and a cimeter knife? Are either good options for slicing anything?



A cimeter blade is a bastardization of the older word Scimitar. A type sword with a slightly curved blade normally used by cavalry troops. Curved because it was a slashing sword vice a piercer. Now a cimeter blade is a knife with a curved sweeping blade. This is a very old butcher's knife with a cimeter blade, its just the sweeping back ridge .







A slicing blade is usually 10 to 14" with a rounded point. Its made for serving meat, cutting by drawing or slicing and not sawing the meat whereby you damage the meat less for presentation. Actually the second and the third knives are slicers I am guessing the second one would be considered a cimeter slicer (although its a very slight curve).


----------



## illini40 (Jun 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> A cimeter blade is a bastardization of the older word Scimitar. A type sword with a slightly curved blade normally used by cavalry troops. Curved because it was a slashing sword vice a piercer. Now a cimeter blade is a knife with a curved sweeping blade.
> 
> A slicing blade is usually 10 to 14" with a rounded point. Its made for serving meat, cutting by drawing or slicing and not sawing the meat whereby you damage the meat less for presentation.



Are their pros and cons between the two for slicing / cutting finished meat? I'm interested in a knife that can be used on meat and poultry to slice up.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 30, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Choose a knife based on blade shape and balance.
> 
> As for sharpness, my whole world changed when I was given a Worksharp Ken Onion Edition sharpener. I've been sharpening knives since my dad gave me my first pocket knife around 1960, and I've used many different sharpeners, starting with a basic sharpening whetstone and moving up to more exotic sharpeners. The Worksharp is in a completely different league from everything else.


Had to look this up. I’ve seen them before but never gave them much attention. It’s quite the sharping gizmo John. I’ll have to consider one . I see models from 100 to 145 bucks. I’ll have to do some study on the differences. Thanks for the tip. B


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 30, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Are their pros and cons between the two for slicing / cutting finished meat? I'm interested in a knife that can be used on meat and poultry to slice up.


This shorter Wusthof I find perfect for slicing a turkey or brisket. Well balanced and a joy to use.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2018)

.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 30, 2018)

My wife purchased a Damascus ultra sharp knife for me some time ago which I greatly appreciate. However, I purchased a $19 set of colored knives from Costco that are just as sharp as long as I keep them sharpened using a 3-stage electric sharpener (I suck at using stones). The take home lesson for me is that the sharpener is more important than the blade itself, however, I am totally unexperienced in the benefits of fine knives.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 30, 2018)

After a week away, here is a link to the knives I recommend that will be used outdoors at the smoker/grill/hibachi/ campfire etc.  Nothing fancy and you won't get in trouble with the missus if you ruin one.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> .


I knew you were holding out on us.... nice set Kev. B


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> .



The reason for the above blank post was, it was redundant. It showed the last post entry as the one of page one, so I attempted to answer the question. When I entered it, then it did showed Brian's post. He answered it, shorter and better than I, so I just deleted mine, (or as well as I could). New software still has some bugs. The picture was a part of the picture /delete bug also. I assume its just a work in progress.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> The reason for the above blank post was, it was redundant. It showed the last post entry as the one of page one, so I attempted to answer the question. When I entered it, then it did showed Brian's post. He answered it, shorter and better than I, so I just deleted mine, (or as well as I could). New software still has some bugs. The picture was a part of the picture /delete bug also. I assume its just a work in progress.


Let me get this straight. I actually did something better than my bestiest pal??? No way. Get outa heeeeeer.... lol b


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 30, 2018)

I too use the KO Work Sharp, it works great and I can have a dull knife scary sharp in five minutes.
The only con to using a belt sharpener such as the Work Sharp is that you create a convex edge and you cannot use a stone or honing steel to touch up an edge.
But a good strop used properly does the trick.

I primarily use a 10" cimeter, 8" and 10" fillet, 6" boning, 6" trimming and a 12" scalloped slicer.  
And a set of kitchen shears too.
Right now they're a mix of this and that brands, but I plan on fixing that soon.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2018)

illini40 said:


> What types / styles of knives are most useful to have available for bbq'ing?
> 
> I feel like my standard kitchen set is not the best for trimming fat, slicing, etc. Having said that, I do likely need to sharpen them and also not sure if I'm using the right knives for the right tasks.
> 
> Any insight?



Get a cold beer, a cup of coffee, or a soda pop and take some time and read about knives here. It doesn't have all the answers but it will make you more literate about them than 90% of America.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitchen_knife


----------



## carolinabluesmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

I highly recommend Victornox knives to start with. The very best in terms of a stamped blade knife. I especially like to have the fibrox handles especially for knives that I use for raw meat. I have two of the flexible boning knives, one of which is used exclusively for chicken. It doesn't touch anything else. The Dexter/Russel is also a very good knife for the price.
A nice brisket slicer is excellent to have as well, as someone else said, you draw it across and cut slices in one motion. This means they have to be long.
I also recommend a 8-10 inch chef's knife. I started with a Forschner (Victornox) in that as well, but I now have a Wustof Grand Prix that I spent some money on. It is the only type of knife that I plan to spend money on. Also a steel is important for honing the blade, which does not sharpen, but straightens the blade out so it cuts more efficiently.

Perhaps the most important part of your knife arsenal is not even a knife. You need a set of cutting boards. I recommend a heavy, large, poly cutting board, one for chicken only and one for other meats, then a heavy wood board of some kind for vegetables. I have one for cooked meat as well. Nothing will destroy knives quicker that using them the wrong kind of board.
Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have a good kitchen set of knives. But I found myself always going and getting my fish fillet knives when doing about any meat work. So much so, I was gifted at Christmas by the Mrs. one of these:
> Amazon: Dexter-Russell (S131F-6PCP) - 6" Boning Knife - Sani-Safe Series
> View attachment 368861
> 
> ...


I've got an amazing filet knife that sits in the drawer unless I've got trout to clean.  Never thought of using it for anything else...DOH!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> This shorter Wusthof I find perfect for slicing a turkey or brisket. Well balanced and a joy to use.
> View attachment 368966


I love my Wusthof!  It feels so right in your hand!

Mike


----------

